# weekend baits



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

painted these this weekend, havn't tried them yet.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Chappy - nice work, i like that star burst pattern, it gives a great effect. pete


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks Pete, things are getting a little easier and I really like the new airbrush. I recieved the stuff from swede can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Chappy thoe look great! The muskies will like those for sure!

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really nice stuff, Chappy. I like that jerkbait and those cranks have a nice profile.


----------

